# Disney/ RCI/ Orlando Owners Can't Book



## wheniwasyoung (Sep 21, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone else has tried to book at Disney and then told they are not allowed because they own in the Orlando area? Why?


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 21, 2009)

It has been reported by numerous members here. Disney probably insists on a regional block to improve the chance they'll sell their timeshares. If you could buy a cheap Orlando timeshare and exchange into there, why would you ever buy DVC? Being able to exchange bargain timeshares from other places is bad enough for them. 

Sheila


----------



## wheniwasyoung (Sep 21, 2009)

I can see that logic, just a little disappointed because I had booked a great week @ Boardwalk. I thought for 71000 points it was a good deal. Thanks for your response.


----------



## s**e (Oct 5, 2009)

*mizner place*

I saw RCI points for sale for cheap online.. Weston, Fl called Mizner Place , a Vacation Villiage resort.  Would I be able to get a trade in the DVC resorts with this property using the RCI points from this resort or would DVC try to block because there are two other Vacation village resorts in the orlando area.    The deed on this one is in Weston Florida not Orlando.  Before I buy I need to know how to get into Disney as I just love the Boardwalk and the Beach club villas but cant afford to buy into the Disney.. points system.


----------



## brigechols (Oct 5, 2009)

s**e said:


> I saw RCI points for sale for cheap online.. Weston, Fl called Mizner Place , a Vacation Villiage resort.  Would I be able to get a trade in the DVC resorts with this property using the RCI points from this resort or would DVC try to block because there are two other Vacation village resorts in the orlando area.    The deed on this one is in Weston Florida not Orlando.  Before I buy I need to know how to get into Disney as I just love the Boardwalk and the Beach club villas but cant afford to buy into the Disney.. points system.



Try posing this question on the Florida board. Maybe someone has points at Mizner Place and can answer this question or perhaps someone knows the geographical boundaries for the DVC block.

There is always the option of renting DVC points....


----------

